# Taurine Deficiency



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It is a well known issue in cats, but I thought dogs, like humans, could synthesise it from other amino acids in the diet - it seems some dogs, particularly some GRs, cannot. If you are feeding a diet high in muscle meat, especially heart and other well used muscles, it should not be a problem - cooking depletes taurine, but there should be ample left. If you plan on feeding home prepared food and are still worried, taurine is widely available in powder form; if a highly processed commercial food look for one with meat as the predominate ingredient, and/or taurine in the ingredients.


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

I agree, I think vets, even ones that were recently graduated (5 yrs.) did not have a lot of education in nutrition nor in behavior! I intend to use a high grade kibble since I want to use it as a training reward (and also some freeze dried chicken and/or liver) but intend to supplement with human grade "real" food. I think I should be okay, right?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think so. If you were planning a vegetarian or vegan diet it would be different, of course! I have not read all the research articles, but it seems many of the dogs affected were related, which implies an inherited problem with synthesising taurine, and were fed a diet high in vegetable, rather than animal, protein. If you intend to feed "real" food for more than around 15-20% of your dog's diet it is worth reading up on how to make sure everything stays in balance - I have found the information at DogAware.com: Diet & Health Info for Man's Best Friend to be well researched and easy to comprehend.


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm leaning towards Origen, Arcana (sp). I looked at freeze dried kibble at Chuck and Dons this weekend but the staff there told me it tends to be rather dry. There was also kibble that you use as a "topper" and then of course the frozen raw. So confusing!!!!
What do you use? Thank you for the link!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I home cook, and am in the UK - I use DAF Petfoods frozen minces as the main ingredients.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Can I ask why grain free? I know a lot of people put the big nix on carbs and grains, but unless a specific dog has an intolerance or sensitivity to carbs they aren't bad if used as a way to build a nutritionally complete and calorically adequate diet. In my pack Lily can't eat corn and Peeves can't eat peas or other legumes and Javelin can't have oatmeal, but all three of them can eat wheat and I do give them whole wheat pasta as a regular part of their diet.

As to the taurine I think your plan should be okay.


----------

